# New member with questions about tapes!!!!!



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have IBS-C with fibromyalgia which means that not only do I have constipation/gas all the time but I have terrible pain in my upperback, shoulders everytime I try to digest something.. do the tapes work for the pain also??? very important I need to know if i should buy them or not?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Agony and welcome to the BB!







I am sorry you are having so much pain and discomfort. The IBS Audio Program does indeed address pain issues associated with IBS, and sometimes with related conditions, however as with any medical or therapy treatment, there are no guarantees that it will work for you. I have had severe abdominal pain from adhesions and surgery, and Mike's chronic pain program has addressed that as well as the IBS program. I wish I could say that it is a magic bullet that would definitely eliminate your pain, for the majority of folks who try the program it does address pain, it has for me as well, but there is no way to know for sure.It certainly does also help to alleviate the anxiety and stress issues that accompany IBS as does any chronic illness - and this in turn may also help ease the pain - at least the intensity and severity. When I listened to one of the pain sessions, my pain was gone before the session was over the first time I listened to it, and subsequently almost every time thereafter - and I used it only "as needed" - so there is some hope!Let me know if you have any further questions - If you do decide to go with the program, I hope it does work for you, and we are here to help along the way.All the best to you -


----------

